# Tomy AFX Ford vs Chevrolet Stocker Challenge Race Set Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just finished posting the latest AFX review. Check out the details about the new set and the Ford Fusion and Chevy SS cars.

Tomy AFX Ford vs Chevy Review

-Paul


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice!gotta get a set of those stockers.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Great pictures Paul, thanks. Especially like the overhead shots of the bodies side-by-side. Hadn't seen that perspective anywhere before.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Something I forgot to add to these reviews, the sets come with the newly tooled AFX track. All of the pieces in the set were arrow straight and flat to the table.

-Paul


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks , Paul!


----------

